# Need help identifying an artist signature



## silverbar

I picked up this oil painting the other day and I haven't had any luck identifying the artist. Thanks in advance for any help in determining the artist of the work.


----------



## Arduy

Hello silverbar, it's hard to tell exactly. I'm definitely not an expert or an appraiser, but Lebrun Jenkins' (1876 - 1952) paintings are very similar to to the one you've posted. Isn't there any clue or writing on the back of the painting? or a date? is it painted on canvas or on a board?


----------



## Steve Neul

I also found Lebrun Jenkins however the signatures I found didn't match especially since the ones I found he signed his entire name. I also found one which was painted on masonite which was rubber stamped on the back side. There was also a Gary Jenkins that had a signature more like block letters.


----------



## silverbar

Hi! Thank you both for checking. Unfortunately, I could not find anything listed on the back. The painting appears to be on a canvas. I found a few paintings on eBay from a "Jenkins" of clowns and horses, but I couldn't find any landscapes. The sig on those does look similar however. One of those listed even had the same style frame.


----------

